# Big money shoot central mn open aug 11th-12th



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)

big money big prizes great food good time
this is a 50 meter out door shoot on a 80 centameter target
last year we payed out more then 5 grand in prizes and drawings and trophys
so reg soon call 612 221 5220 more info comeing soon thank you bob christle


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Okay Bob Ill be first,you know Ill be coming up.If nothing else for the muffins,LOL Don Ward


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Hey wait up for me Don! I`m coming too.


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

too bad its the same date as iowa trail shoot


----------



## fast706 (Dec 30, 2008)

http://www.barnsdalearchery.com/tournaments.php

Don and Steve, here is one more money shoot.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Im going to try and make that one this year! Da Yooper Pro Am ,ya hey der! Im there!
Don W.


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

I will try to make it too buddy!


----------



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)

Hay don is the badger pro am the 19-20 havent seen any advertisment


----------



## fast706 (Dec 30, 2008)

http://www.wfaa-archery.com/Tournaments.html

This will help.


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

http://www.wisconsinarcheryalliance.com/tournament_schedule.html the new web page.


----------



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks see ya this week end


----------



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)

***Revised** Attached is the Registration Flyer and additional Information*


----------



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)

any of you pros that are interested in doing a seminare at the shoot 
let me know soon i only need one and there will be very good money
in it for you call me at 612-221-5220 or let me know here on at


----------



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)

Any venders that come this year will be grandfathered in for free perm
next year there will be a charge so come help it grow and have some fun.
This year is going to be biger and better then last. So reg soon spots are filling fast
there is only one line time for this shoot.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

how many spots are left?


----------



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)

like i said there is only one line time for this shoot .
and a max of 80 shooters so please reg soon it helps 
run the shoot more professionaly for you shooters
thanks bob christle


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)

*pro card bonus*



blueglide1 said:


> Ttt


there will be a pro card bonus to any pro that wins.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

How much is the bonus,and does that include winning the senior? We are card carrying Pros there too.LOL


----------



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)

the bonus depends on paticapation for but were looking in the numbers of 500 mens 250 senior 250 womens.
hopefully that will spark some intrest for the card carrying pros. these numbers may go up just depends on the show.
thank you MR WARD you are part of the back bone to this shoot. bob christle


----------



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)

thanks to mn radio statsion bob 106.9 the mn open will be advertised five times daily from aug 6th-11th.
this is just what archery needs exposure. now if we can get the tv reporters and news paper reporters that would be great.
if any body could help with this mybe we as archers will be geting some were.
thankyou bob christle call if you can help with this at 612-221-5220.


----------



## zachbb42 (Dec 24, 2008)

What time can we expect to be done on sun?


----------



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)

3-4pm sunday


----------



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)

after going to yankton to the dakota classic we have had a very good response for reg.
i have to say i think its going to be bigger and better than i thought.
this shoot is put on for a shooter by a shooter . thanks for registering and hope you have a great time.
bob christle and friends.


----------



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)

bump


----------



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)

good news . hoyt and mathews are now giveing bows to the mn open.
you do not have to be pro to win . just have to be there.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Bump for what sounds like a good event.

THanks Bob!!


----------



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## buckshot087 (Mar 18, 2010)

Somebody refresh me on how the rules go. How many arrows are shot each day? How does the qualification round and eliminations work and how many arrows for each... Thanks.


----------



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)

3 arrows, 12 rounds for a total of 360 possible for Saturday and Sunday. 720 total possible in qualifying. Top 10 in each division go to head to head shoot off. 80 cm FITA target @ 50 meters. For rules go to www.USArchery.org
Hope to see you in a few weeks-
Bob


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

What format is that bob? I'm unfamiliar with 3 arrow ends


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

Bob : is it true you have a Scottish Red Kilt for sunday ? anyway i plan on being there, hope alot of shooters help support this archery event and help make it grow ! TTT Pete53


----------



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)

just in .last year we had some good drawings . this year you dont want to miss out. the drawings are huge see ya there .


----------



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)

BIGNEWS today i did a radio commercal that will air seven times daily.till the shoot. tune in to 106.1 fm
also news paper interview with local psper went well. this is what archery needs .


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey Bob did the Northern Mosquito Journal paper track you down or did you have to go to them? We dont get the corn cob fm station down here,LOL See you tommorrow.
Just kidding folks this is the shoot you dont want to miss. A World cup format you dont have to qualify for, your chance to shoot one. Don Ward


----------



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you so much to everyone who came to the MN Open this past weekend, you all continue to make the vision and dream of the shoot going. Results, photos and video will be released soon.


----------

